# ID Black Cockatoo, ive never seen one like this



## snakes123 (Jun 18, 2011)

I heard a noise so i went to check it out. There was a black cockatoo which i was told are rare, both red and yellow tailed ones. But what about a yellow faced red tailed black cockatoo? Has anyone heard of them. I did a google search and couldn't find any pictures.

Pics: Not working on here so check that out. Sorry for the bad pics, just didn't want to scare it away.

http://s1121.photobucket.com/albums/l515/snakes1231/?action=view&current=DSC_8840.jpg
Thanks


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 18, 2011)

Link didnt work.


----------



## snakes123 (Jun 18, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Link didnt work.


 
Now?


----------



## Kitah (Jun 18, 2011)

A completely yellow face, or black with patches of yellow? Glossy black cockatoos have a red tail and yellow on their head (females in particular)

DEC | NSW threatened species - Glossy Black-cockatoo


Edit: just saw your pic, I'd say Glossy Black


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 18, 2011)

Hard to see but looks like a glossy.


----------



## snakes123 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah it looks just like one. Thanks.


----------



## timantula (Jun 18, 2011)

i dunno...but i do know its a very nice looking cocky....


----------



## Bec (Jun 18, 2011)

Its one nice glossy black cockie. Id go for a guess and say female.


----------



## shellfisch (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice find


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 18, 2011)

wow thats cool, i have seen black cockatoo's out here every now and then


----------



## swan91 (Jun 18, 2011)

i love their call... its like the phoenix from harry potter lol...


----------



## snakes123 (Jun 18, 2011)

It is still there eating, after 1 and a half hours :O


----------



## Bec (Jun 18, 2011)

I think u may find its an escaped pet? they usually travel in pairs or in a group.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 18, 2011)

More pics!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 18, 2011)

A female Glossy Black Cockatoo.

Blue


----------



## solar 17 (Jun 18, 2011)

becandjesse said:


> Its one nice glossy black cockie. Id go for a guess and say female.



+1....the hint that its a glossy is the tree that its in, which is their traditional food source...solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## jinjajoe (Jun 18, 2011)

solar 17 said:


> +1....the hint that its a glossy is the tree that its in, which is their traditional food source...solar 17 (Baden)


 
you would know this I presume as I told you yesterday that birds of the darker persuasion float your boat so to speak !!! lol


----------



## Renenet (Jun 18, 2011)

Very cool bird.


----------



## getarealdog (Jun 18, 2011)

Bluetongue1 said:


> A female Glossy Black Cockatoo.
> 
> Blue


 +1


----------



## Varanus1 (Jun 18, 2011)

My absolute favourite cocky, the Glossys  Real specialists and not all that common, consider yourself lucky! Was there just the one female, or was a male with her?


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jun 18, 2011)

Glossy Black cockatoos have their own website....will try to find the url

There ya go www.glossyblack.org.au


----------



## snakes123 (Jun 18, 2011)

Varanus1 said:


> My absolute favourite cocky, the Glossys  Real specialists and not all that common, consider yourself lucky! Was there just the one female, or was a male with her?


 
I only saw one..


----------

